# St Malo again



## Tasmania (Apr 26, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a overnight parking close enough to walk into town of St Malo, van is 7.4 meter. We have a ferry Saturday morning. I've not had a look around the town despite landing there several times.
I've had a look on the poi but would appreciate recommendations. Thankyou.


----------



## Crokeyboy (May 6, 2018)

*Aire nr St Malo port*

Hiya.  There's an Aire next to entrance of St Malo Port. Not stayed there overnight, but within walking distance of the 'Intra-muros'.


----------



## QFour (May 7, 2018)

There is an Aire up by the Castle but it's a bit of a walk from the town. We used the bikes and it didn't take long. The Aire is outside the campsite and is chargeable.


----------



## The laird (May 7, 2018)

Stopped. Overnight a few times there no real hassle other than hearing small motorcycles buzzing around in the distance


----------

